# Lelit MaraX



## bill.hester (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Coffee lovers

Newbie to the forum here. So quick potted history - I have spent the last ten years getting to know a Fracino Piccino - two flat whites a day for my wife and I, and it has long remained one of the best purchases we've ever made. A couple of months ago the water went cold, and I suspected a boiler element. It was time for a change, and after MUCH deliberation we were so pleased to catch one of the new Lelit MaraXs that came into Bella Barista (they sold out within the day!). Couldn't be happier with the new machine, it's beautiful inside and out. Matched it up with a Eureka Mignon and never looked back. I cannot recommend the Lelit highly enough.

Thinking now about the walnut knobs upgrade. Anyone else have this - would you recommend?

Hope you are all keeping safe and well

Warm regards, Bill


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The walnut knobs are very nice to look at as well as to fondle 😜


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

bill.hester said:


> Hey Coffee lovers
> Newbie to the forum here. So quick potted history - I have spent the last ten years getting to know a Fracino Piccino - two flat whites a day for my wife and I, and it has long remained one of the best purchases we've ever made. A couple of months ago the water went cold, and I suspected a boiler element. It was time for a change, and after MUCH deliberation we were so pleased to catch one of the new Lelit MaraXs that came into Bella Barista (they sold out within the day!). Couldn't be happier with the new machine, it's beautiful inside and out. Matched it up with a Eureka Mignon and never looked back. I cannot recommend the Lelit highly enough.
> Thinking now about the walnut knobs upgrade. Anyone else have this - would you recommend?
> Hope you are all keeping safe and well
> ...


Is the lady in the portrait called Mara, by any chance? 

Really nice setup, enjoy!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Very nice! Love my MaraX. I will probably eventually go for walnut knobs, but not sure yet... Maybe if I get the paddle from the bianca I'll use it as an excuse to get walnut knobs and portafilter...

The mignon is such a great looking grinder as well, looks like a cracking set up overall.

@Stanic stop it! Looks awesome 😊love those loveramics granite cups, had my eye on them for a while!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Stanic said:


> The walnut knobs are very nice to look at as well as to fondle 😜
> 
> View attachment 41933


 Is that an eye hook in the end of your portafilter?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

catpuccino said:


> Is that an eye hook in the end of your portafilter?


 That is correct


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

jaffro said:


> ove those loveramics granite cups, had my eye on them for a while!


 I only got that one as there was a sale  they're nice aren't they


----------



## bill.hester (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! Great to know I'm not the only one loving the MaraX 

One question - does the walnut knob upgrade include the portafilter handle? Or is this a separate purchase? If so, any worries in getting them to match?

Lovely setups - this is a wonderful hobby isn't it?

Cheers, Bill


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

Congrats on the purchase Bill. I recently bit the bullet and also purchased a maraX plus mignon specialita and have also been enjoying 2 flat whites a day along with numerous Americanos or espressos


----------



## dave1138 (Jul 28, 2020)

It really does look good in the photos


----------



## Ioan (Aug 24, 2020)

bill.hester said:


> Thanks guys! Great to know I'm not the only one loving the MaraX
> 
> One question - does the walnut knob upgrade include the portafilter handle? Or is this a separate purchase? If so, any worries in getting them to match?
> 
> ...


 Hello Bill,

Also new to the forum,






the kit does not include the portafilter handle.

I bought a bottomless portafilter to complete the set.

If i get bored i switch to black 😁.

Ioan


----------



## cajourno (Oct 23, 2020)

Ioan said:


> Hello Bill,
> 
> Also new to the forum,
> View attachment 44352
> ...





Ioan said:


> Hello Bill,
> 
> Also new to the forum,
> View attachment 44352
> ...


 what is the flow control kit you installed?


----------



## Ilias (Nov 24, 2020)

I just ordered mine too 😛

I'll post pictures once it arrives !


----------



## Ioan (Aug 24, 2020)

Sry for the delay. The flow control is coffee sensor.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

there 127 quid on espresso shop today


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Cuprajake said:


> there 127 quid on espresso shop today


Looks like they are now £160.

Are they difficult to install and does it make much difference?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@DavecUK did a guide on his YouTube page


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't want to throw a spanner is the works here... But... Is there any chance on the flow control profile interfering with the brew temp management of the MaraX? Presumably the software is optimised to the expected prescribed usage of the machine. One for Dave I suppose.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Ah! Nice! and Another local face!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

do a lot of cycling down seer green/gerrards cross. Blimmin' posh.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think the Lelit flow control valve should work fine on MaraX.


----------



## 06dhewett (Jan 8, 2021)

This is a lovely looking setup - I'm looking at getting a Mignon and MaraX very soon, so great to hear that you rate them both so highly. 😃


----------



## n863204 (Jan 19, 2021)

Stanic said:


> The walnut knobs are very nice to look at as well as to fondle 😜
> 
> View attachment 41933


 hello Stanic may i ask this picture use e61 FLOW KIT is this working? and where can buy ~~ thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

n863204 said:


> hello Stanic may i ask this picture use e61 FLOW KIT is this working? and where can buy ~~ thanks


 Stanic hasn't been here for a little while. But you can buy kits like that for a few places. The one that Stanic has fitted is the Profitec one. Lelit also does its own. You can certainly buy from lamachinadelcaffe dot com


----------



## n863204 (Jan 19, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Stanic hasn't been here for a little while. But you can buy kits like that for a few places. The one that Stanic has fitted is the Profitec one. Lelit also does its own. You can certainly buy from lamachinadelcaffe dot com


 GOT IT THANKs~


----------

